# ninna nanna ipnotica



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2009)

è appena uscita una mia cliente che  mi ha lasciata piuttosto interdetta.
ormai io son mamma di una ragazza e forse non sono al passo con i nuovi metodi per allevare i bambini...ma mi diceva con grande naturalezza che lei ogni sera al suo bambino di dodici mesi da sempre "lo sciroppino" per dormire e così faceva anche con il primogenito.
quando le ho chiesto cosa contenesse questa medicina mi ha risposto  "ma... cose tipo il lexotan..un tranquillante no?"
rimango basita


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è appena uscita una mia cliente che mi ha lasciata piuttosto interdetta.
> ormai io son mamma di una ragazza e forse non sono al passo con i nuovi metodi per allevare i bambini...ma mi diceva con grande naturalezza che lei ogni sera al suo bambino di dodici mesi da sempre "lo sciroppino" per dormire e così faceva anche con il primogenito.
> quando le ho chiesto cosa contenesse questa medicina mi ha risposto "ma... cose tipo il lexotan..un tranquillante no?"
> rimango basita


 
cavolacci!!! rimango basita pure io! Ma come si fa a propinare medicine ad un bambino di 12 mesi senza una reale necessità? Mi sembra folle


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> cavolacci!!! rimango basita pure io! Ma come si fa a propinare medicine ad un bambino di 12 mesi senza una reale necessità? Mi sembra folle


 ho scoperto che è la normalità ormai per moltissime madri.
ma è preoccupante che si sia arrivati a questo.tanto


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho scoperto che è la normalità ormai per moltissime madri.
> ma è preoccupante che si sia arrivati a questo.tanto


ma lo fanno di loro spontanea volontà o dietro consiglio del pediatra?


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma lo fanno di loro spontanea volontà o dietro consiglio del pediatra?


 immagino che queste medicine  siano avallate dai pedriatri


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2009)

mi sembra impossibile che gli dia il lexotan.
non è mica leggero, ci vuole ricetta e pure io quando lo prendo prevedo di essere molto più rincoglionita del solito.
magari intendeva un'altro sedativo.
che cmq non andrebbe certo dato così presto


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> immagino che queste medicine siano avallate dai pedriatri


ma che strano! ora no nsono un medico ma a me sembra stranissimo prescrivere medicine x indurre uno stato totalmente naturale come il sonno, un conto è se ci sono problemi seri (ad es. iperattività) altri se è per consentir loro un sonno + rapido. non capisco


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi sembra impossibile che gli dia il lexotan.
> non è mica leggero, ci vuole ricetta e pure io quando lo prendo prevedo di essere molto più rincoglionita del solito.
> magari intendeva un'altro sedativo.
> che cmq non andrebbe certo dato così presto


sì, non era lexotan.però rimane ,anche se blando, un tranquillante; ma mi chiedo perché la vecchia camomilla , le coccole ...non bastino più
forse è più sbrigativo fare così ma abituiamo i bambini ai sedativi...per nostra comodità?
mi sembrava di aver letto qualcosa a proposito di questo anche in età scolare .
oggi se ho tempo cerco


----------



## soleluna80 (19 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi sembra impossibile che gli dia il lexotan.
> non è mica leggero, ci vuole ricetta e pure io quando lo prendo prevedo di essere molto più rincoglionita del solito.
> magari intendeva un'altro sedativo.
> che cmq non andrebbe certo dato così presto


ma anche se fosse un qualsiasi altro sedativo a me non salterebbe proprio in mente di darlo ad un bambino senza una reale necessità. Una bella camomilla, 2 coccole ed il sonno vien da sè


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è appena uscita una mia cliente che mi ha lasciata piuttosto interdetta.
> ormai io son mamma di una ragazza e forse non sono al passo con i nuovi metodi per allevare i bambini...ma mi diceva con grande naturalezza che lei ogni sera al suo bambino di dodici mesi da sempre "lo sciroppino" per dormire e così faceva anche con il primogenito.
> quando le ho chiesto cosa contenesse questa medicina mi ha risposto "ma... *cose tipo il lexotan*..un tranquillante no?"
> rimango basita


permettetemi di dire "e sticazzi!".
e ha 12 mesi. a 10 anni non lo fai dormire neanche con un'anestesia totale.
direi che non essere al passo con i tempi non conta... questa è follia pura.


----------



## lale75 (19 Maggio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> ma che strano! ora no nsono un medico ma a me sembra stranissimo prescrivere medicine x indurre uno stato totalmente naturale come il sonno, un conto è se ci sono problemi seri (ad es. iperattività) altri se è per consentir loro un sonno + rapido. non capisco


 
Non ti stupire Sole, in effetti io ne ho sentite parecchie di queste brave mammine e ti confermo che lo sciroppino (il più gettonato ha un nome che inizia per N mi pare) viene tranquillamente prescritto dai pediatri. Ci sono anche quelli a base d'erbe ma avete mai provato a prendere due capsule di valeriana? Non quella in pastigline bianche, proprio le capsule da erboristeria....sembri un tossico, mi si intorpidiva perfino la lingua...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> mi sembra impossibile che gli dia il lexotan.
> non è mica leggero, ci vuole ricetta e pure io quando lo prendo prevedo di essere molto più rincoglionita del solito.
> magari intendeva un'altro sedativo.
> che cmq non andrebbe certo dato così presto


il principio attivo conta tanto quanto.
comunque questa cosa dei sedativi ai bambini si è iniziata a discutere qualche tempo fa e ovviamente sollevò un polverone. credevo che mai l'avrebbero messa in pratica, invece...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, non era lexotan.però rimane ,anche se blando, un tranquillante; ma mi chiedo perché la vecchia camomilla , le coccole ...non bastino più
> forse è più sbrigativo fare così ma abituiamo i bambini ai sedativi...per nostra comodità?
> mi sembrava di aver letto qualcosa a proposito di questo anche in età scolare .
> oggi se ho tempo cerco


 
ovviamente per comodità.
sarà un discorso semplicistico, ma credo che se non si vogliono affrontare tutti gli aspetti del fare il genitore, comprese le eventuali notti in bianco a causa di coliche o semplicemente insonnia del bambino, forse sarebbe meglio desistere.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho scoperto che è la normalità ormai per moltissime madri.
> ma è preoccupante che si sia arrivati a questo.tanto


come lo hai scoperto??
io non l'ho mai sentito...


----------



## ranatan (19 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho scoperto che è la normalità ormai per moltissime madri.
> ma è preoccupante che si sia arrivati a questo.tanto


Sinceramente non conosco nessuna madre (fra tutte le mie conoscenti) che abbiano dato ai propri figli qualcosa di diverso dalla camomilla.
Magari questo bimbo soffre di iperattività o di altri disturbi del sonno ed è stato il pediatra a consigliare una cura di qualche mese


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

MInchia!

Il mio pediatra si rifiuto' di darmi anche lo sciroppo per la tosse perche' appunto contenie "calmanti vari" che provocano sonnolenza nel bimbo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2009)

*quando si dice che la pubblicità è l'anima del commercio*

Se il vostro bambino piange e strilla da ore, e non riuscite a chiudere occhio la notte, niente paura: è arrivato un rimedio concentrato in pillole, tutto al naturale, per calmare il vostro pargolo irrequieto. Un composto naturale che sostituisce le *dolci coccole* della mamma.


Si tratta di un *sedativo dolce*, composto da* destrosio*, che non essendo un farmaco previene dall’insorgenza di effetti collaterali derivanti invece dai normali medicinali calmanti.
Si chiama *Obecalp* (*Placebo* letto al contrario) e a crearlo è stata l’azienda americana Efficacy Brands che garantisce risultati efficaci e soprattutto rapidi (prima che insorga un’emicrania per intenderci!) contro i piagnistei dei bambini. Beh, in fondo non l’aveva già inventata *Collodi* per *Pinocchio* la *zolletta di* zucchero calmante?


----------



## ranatan (19 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MInchia!
> 
> Il mio pediatra si rifiuto' di darmi anche lo sciroppo per la tosse perche' appunto contenie "calmanti vari" che provocano sonnolenza nel bimbo


La mia pediatra mi ha prescitto la prima volta un mucolitico per la tosse (blandissimo) che aveva tre anni...lei consiglia sempre prima miele e latte caldo


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> La mia pediatra mi ha prescitto la prima volta un mucolitico per la tosse (blandissimo) che aveva tre anni...lei consiglia sempre prima miele e latte caldo



Il mio l'ha sempre visitata e detto non e' niente che non passi da solo!
Devo dire son contenta perche'  adesso a 3 anni, Sbarella si ammala molto raramente.

Pero' ho ricordi di notti insonni da incubo


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Sinceramente non conosco nessuna madre (fra tutte le mie conoscenti) che abbiano dato ai propri figli qualcosa di diverso dalla camomilla.
> *Magari questo bimbo soffre di iperattività o di altri disturbi del sonno ed è stato il pediatra a consigliare una cura di qualche mese*



Ho sentito che le cure che danno ai bimbi iperattivi sono dannose.

'Petta che vado a cercare


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *permettetemi di dire "e sticazzi!".*
> e ha 12 mesi. a 10 anni non lo fai dormire neanche con un'anestesia totale.
> direi che non essere al passo con i tempi non conta... questa è follia pura.


non ti permettiamo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




io non so niente di bambini, però vi giuro che ho i vicini con un bambino piccolo di 3 che frigna e strilla come la bambina dell'esorcista sempre, sempre semre non smette mai. 
a quel punto o vai fuori di testa tu o cerchi di sedare il bambino


----------



## lale75 (19 Maggio 2009)

Negli USA da che ne so io ai bimbi danno direttamente ansiolitici per via di asserita iperattività...ho visto un documentario tempo fa dove parlavano dell'alto tasso di suicidio fra gli adolescenti americani che vengono cresciuti a pastiglie calmanti e poi vanno in depressione


----------



## ranatan (19 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mio l'ha sempre visitata e detto non e' niente che non passi da solo!
> Devo dire son contenta perche' adesso a 3 anni, Sbarella si ammala molto raramente.
> 
> Pero' ho ricordi di notti insonni da incubo


La mia è noiosissima quando ha il raffreddore...si addormenta e poi subito dopo si sveglia perchè non riesce a respirare.
La mia pediatra consiglia sempre rimedi naturali, come lo sciroppino alla propoli,ecc, che non è che facciano molto!
Però quando si può, è sempre meglio evitare le medicine.
E li credo che dipenda da pediatra a pediatra...quello di una mia collega appena c'è un pò di catarro nel bimbo prescrive antibiotici...e alla fine ne ha già presi un sacco!
Questo putroppo vale anche per gli adulti, ci sono medici che per non correre rischi prescrivono subito dei bei pastiglioni!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2009)

*per i bambini ipercinetici*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Dal punto di vista della sua classificazione tossicologica questo farmaco si trova nella stessa tabella di cocaina, anfetamina, oppiacei e barbiturici (categoria degli stupefacenti). È questa la sostanza che va somministrata a bambini disattenti e "ipercinetici" (che si muovono troppo!) per renderli più sopportabili a genitori e maestri*

*IL Ritalin è Più Potente della Cocaina*

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]La droga per i bambini Ritalin ha effetti sul cervello più potenti di quelli della cocaina. Usando il brain imaging (tecnica usata per registrare immagini che si ipotizza rappresentino fedelmente le variazioni dell'attività neurale regionale ), degli scienziati hanno scoperto che in forma di pillole, il Ritalin- preso da migliaia di bambini inglesi e da quattro milioni di bambini negli Stati Uniti- satura quei neurotrasmettitori che sono responsabili dell"euforia" sperimentata dai consumatori di droga più che la cocaina inalata o iniettata.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]La ricerca deve destare preoccupazione in quei genitori ai cui bambini è stato prescritto il Ritalin come rimedio alla Sindrome da Deficit dell'Attenzione dovuto ad Iperattività . Lo studio fu commissionato per saperne di più sul perchè il Ritalin - che ha lo stesso profilo farmacologico della cocaina - sia un efficace calmante per i bambini e li aiuti a concentrare, mentre la cocaina produce un'intensa "euforia" e provoca una potente assuefazione.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In forma orale, il Ritalin non induce questa intensa "botta" pisicologica. Ma il Dr Nora Volkow, psichiatra e esperta di brain imaging al Brookhaven National Laboratory, in Upton, New York, che ha condotto lo studio, dice che iniettato liquido nelle vene anzichè assunto in forma di pillole produce una senzazione che a 'soggetti dediti alle droghe piace molto'[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Intervistata la scorsa settimana per il notiziario del Journal of the American Medical Association newsletter, ha dichiarato: 'Dicono che è come la cocaina.' Anche in forma di pillole, il Ritalin blocca molto di più i neurotrasmettitori che hanno effetto sul cambiamento di umore e ha una azione sul cervello maggiore della cocaina. I ricercatori furono scioccati da questi ritrovamenti.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Una normale dose somministrata ai bambini blocca il 70 per cento dei trasmettitori della dopamina. I dati mostrano chiaramente che 'l'opinione che il Ritalin sia un leggero stimolante è completamente sbagliata,' ha detto la Volkow. Della cocaina si sa che blocca circa il 50 per cento di questi trasmettitori, lasciando un eccesso di dopamina nel sistema che è responsabile della crisi di astinenza nelle persone deite alle droghe. Ma ora è noto che il Ritalin blocca il 20 per cento in più di questi auto-recettori.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]'Ero quasi ossessionata riguardo al tentare di comprendere [Ritalin] tramite il brain imaging,' ha detto la Volkow. 'Come psichiatra alcune volte mi sono trovata in imbarazzo [riguardo la mancanza di conoscenza] perchè questo è il farmaco che di gran lunga prescriviamo di più ai bambini.' Comunque, non era ancora chiaro perchè un farmaco che è stato somministrato per più di 40 anni non stava producendo un'armata di scolari tossicodipendenti. La Volkow e il suo team sono arrivati alla conclusione che questo era dovuto al più lento processo dell'ingestione orale. Ci vuole circa un'ora perchè il Ritalin in pillole innalzi i livelli di dopamina nel cervello. La cocaina, inalata o iniettata, lo fa in secondi.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]La Dr.ssa Joanna Fowler, che ha lavorato con la Volkow sul progetto, ha dichiarato: 'Tutte le droghe di cui abusano gli esseri umani rilasciano grandi quantità di dopamina. Ma la dopamina è anche necessaria per poter prestare attenzione e filtrare le distrazioni.' Ma gli oppositori del Ritalin, etichettata la 'medicina miracolosa' e ' il manganello chimico' ritengono che può recare assuefazione e che abbia pericolosi effetti collaterali. Per di più, sono in molti a credere che ADHD sia un termine fraudolento per una condizione inesistente, una volta attribuita all'esuberanza della gioventù.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Il Professor Steve Baldwin, uno psicologo infantile della Teesside University, deceduto quest'anno nel disastro ferroviario di Selby, fece una campagna contro il Ritalin. Egli richiamò l'attenzione sulle similarità fra il farmaco e le anfetamine in aggiunta alla cocaina.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Mandy Smith di Banff in Scozia ha un figlio di 8 anni a cui fu prescritto il Ritalin per nove mesi. 'Sono stupita del fatto che il Governo Britannico abbia permesso che questa droga venga prescritta, ha dichiarato. Può distruggere la vita delle persone. Mio figlio era un' altra persona quando prendeva il Ritalin. Era depresso con tendenza al suicidio.[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Janice Hill, dell' Overload Support Network, un istituto di assistenza per genitori di bambini con problemi comportamentali, dice: In questo momento ci sono migliaia di bambini che prendono un farmaco che è più potente della cocaina. Quanto tempo ci vorrà prima che la situazione venga interamente investigata? [/FONT]​[/FONT]


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ti permettiamo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O educhi il bambino e basta.
Mia figlia e' un demonionetto, a quell'eta' iniziano a tastare il terreno sanno che se frignano abbastanza ottengono quello che vogliono per disperazione dei genitori... se il genitore cede, cade nel vortice dei piagnistei continui.


----------



## lale75 (19 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ti permettiamo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lo passi sulla canna del gas un paio di volte e si fa un bel pisolo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ti permettiamo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

mi chiedo: non è che piange sempre sempre sempre perché i genitori lo lasciano piangere dicendo "tanto poi smette", rendendolo un bambino rompicoglioni agli occhi dei vicini?
i vicini di casa di mia cugina, con i figli fanno così. per loro ammissione. peccato che rendano invivibile il palazzo dall'ora di pranzo a quando vanno a dormire... verso mezzanotte.


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> La mia è noiosissima quando ha il raffreddore...si addormenta e poi subito dopo si sveglia perchè non riesce a respirare.
> La mia pediatra consiglia sempre rimedi naturali, come lo sciroppino alla propoli,ecc, che non è che facciano molto!
> Però quando si può, è sempre meglio evitare le medicine.
> E li credo che dipenda da pediatra a pediatra...quello di una mia collega appena c'è un pò di catarro nel bimbo prescrive antibiotici...e alla fine ne ha già presi un sacco!
> Questo putroppo vale anche per gli adulti, ci sono medici che per non correre rischi prescrivono subito dei bei pastiglioni!


Il mio pedriata e' spartano il medico generico pure peggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Lo sciroppino naturale lo menzionai io, rispose bello secco, se vuole puo' buttare via soldi ma le dico che serve a ben poco! Latte e miele funziona meglio


----------



## ranatan (19 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> O educhi il bambino e basta.
> Mia figlia e' un demonionetto, a quell'eta' iniziano a tastare il terreno sanno che se frignano abbastanza ottengono quello che vogliono per disperazione dei genitori... se il genitore cede, cade nel vortice dei piagnistei continui.


Verissimo!!
Appena gli dici no su qualcosa accennano subito un pianto, fra l'altro fintissimo e paiono le creature più tapine del mondo...e magari gli hai solo detto di no a una caramella prima di cena...però negare sempre e tutto non è salutare, qualche trasgressione ogni tanto ci vuole.
Non sopporto quelle mamme che non lasciano fare niente ai propri figli perchè si sporcano o perchè non si fa, ecc. e che gli fanno il bagnetto tutti i giorni!
La mia si rotola nella terra quando va al parco, la porto a casa che sembra un maialino, ma è troppo bella la sua espressione soddisfatta e appagata!


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi chiedo: non è che piange sempre sempre sempre perché i genitori lo lasciano piangere dicendo "tanto poi smette", rendendolo un bambino rompicoglioni agli occhi dei vicini?
> i vicini di casa di mia cugina, con i figli fanno così. per loro ammissione. peccato che rendano invivibile il palazzo dall'ora di pranzo a quando vanno a dormire... verso mezzanotte.


 
non so, io li sento sempre molto teneri con lui, e spesso sento dalle loro voci tese che sono al limite della crisi isterica ma non si lasciano andare mai almeno quando li sento io. lui lo sento piangere quando esco io alle 8 e quando rientro.
per dirti io altro che sedativo a sto bambino


----------



## ranatan (19 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mio pedriata e' spartano il medico generico pure peggio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ma infatti...secondo me non servono a una mazza!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so, io li sento sempre molto teneri con lui, e spesso sento dalle loro voci tese che sono al limite della crisi isterica ma non si lasciano andare mai almeno quando li sento io. lui lo sento piangere quando esco io alle 8 e quando rientro.
> per dirti io altro che sedativo a sto bambino


non so brugolì, certo non si può dare per scontato nulla, non conoscnedoli. il bambino potrebbe avere dei problemi, o semplicemente essere male educato.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so, io li sento sempre molto teneri con lui, e spesso sento dalle loro voci tese che sono al limite della crisi isterica ma non si lasciano andare mai almeno quando li sento io. lui lo sento piangere quando esco io alle 8 e quando rientro.
> per dirti io altro che sedativo a sto bambino


il vecchio metodo di pozzetto col gas per me è sempre il migliore


----------



## ranatan (19 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so, io li sento sempre molto teneri con lui, e spesso sento dalle loro voci tese che sono al limite della crisi isterica ma non si lasciano andare mai almeno quando li sento io. lui lo sento piangere quando esco io alle 8 e quando rientro.
> per dirti io altro che sedativo a sto bambino


Io credo che anche per i genitori sia un bell'incubo vivere con un bambino che rompe sempre le palle.
talvolta è proprio indole...non è sempre colpa dell'educazione


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Verissimo!!
> Appena gli dici no su qualcosa accennano subito un pianto, fra l'altro fintissimo e paiono le creature più tapine del mondo...e magari gli hai solo detto di nosi debba nemmeno esagerare dalla parte opposta...negare sempre e tutto non è salutare, qualche trasgressione ogni tanto ci vuole.
> Non sopporto quelle mamme che non lasciano fare niente ai propri figli perchè si sporcano o perchè non si fa, ecc. e che gli fanno il bagnetto tutti i giorni!
> La mia si rotola nella terra quando va al parco, la porto a casa che sembra un maialino, ma è troppo bella la sua espressione soddisfatta e appagata!


Ma infatti vanno lasciati sfogare... che si sporchino pure. Ogni tanto si dice di si ogni tanto no... appena inizia a frignare gli si dice di smettere.
Il genitore e' l'autorita' e il bambino si adatta alle leggi (sensate ovviamente) non viceversa.


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> il vecchio metodo di pozzetto col gas per me è sempre il migliore


io non faccio testo perchè non ho pazienza coi bambini (e in generale) ma a questo bambino farei del male fisico


----------



## ranatan (19 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma infatti vanno lasciati sfogare... che si sporchino pure. Ogni tanto si dice di si ogni tanto no... appena inizia a frignare gli si dice di smettere.
> Il genitore e' l'autorita' e il bambino si adatta alle leggi (sensate ovviamente) non viceversa.


La cosa che mi stupisce sempre però è vedere come due fratelli possano venire su e comportarsi in maniera molto differente, pur avendo ricevuto la stessa educazione e insegnamenti.
Questo mi fa pensare che nel carattere ci sia una buonissima dose di indole e predisposizione.
C'è il bimbo più tranquillo e "maturo" e quello invece più irascibile e frignone...


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so, io li sento sempre molto teneri con lui, e spesso sento dalle loro voci tese che sono al limite della crisi isterica ma non si lasciano andare mai almeno quando li sento io. lui lo sento piangere quando esco io alle 8 e quando rientro.
> per dirti io altro che sedativo a sto bambino



Ma non e' questione di essere teneri certe volte, quanto autoritari... quando vedo certi genitori che spiegano a bimbetti di 3 anni perche' non debbano fare certe cose (tipo raccogliere la cacca del cane o cartaccia per terra) veramente rimango basita! Cazzo ne sapra' il bimbo dei batteri... non lo deve fare e basta... piu' in la quando capira' il discorso sara' diverso.


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non e' questione di essere teneri certe volte, quanto autoritari... quando vedo certi genitori che spiegano a bimbetti di 3 anni perche' non debbano fare certe cose (tipo raccogliere la cacca del cane o cartaccia per terra) veramente rimango basita! Cazzo ne sapra' il bimbo dei batteri... non lo deve fare e basta... piu' in la quando capira' il discorso sara' diverso.


li odio, come quelli che spiegano le cose ai cani  

	
	
		
		
	


	




cmq sto bimbo è un rompicoglioni inenarrabile, piange sempre sempre, e loro sempre con la voce gentile..ma lui niente..piange ma di brutto


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> La cosa che mi stupisce sempre però è vedere come due fratelli possano venire su e comportarsi in maniera molto differente, pur avendo ricevuto la stessa educazione e insegnamenti.
> Questo mi fa pensare che nel carattere ci sia una buonissima dose di indole e predisposizione.
> C'è il bimbo più tranquillo e "maturo" e quello invece più irascibile e frignone...



L'indole c'e' sempre... ragion per cui se un discorso va bene per uno puo' non andar bene per l'altro.
Ma l'autorita' genitoriale va fatta sentire in ogni caso altrimenti e' la fine!
Ogni tanto sono veramente tentata di cedere a Sbarella e lasciarle fare tutto che cazzo vuole per liberarmene 5 minuti! Poi so che sarebbe piu' faticoso ripulire 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Basta come si chiama il sedativo?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, non era lexotan.però rimane ,anche se blando, un tranquillante; ma mi chiedo perché la vecchia camomilla , le coccole ...non bastino più
> forse è più sbrigativo fare così ma abituiamo i bambini ai sedativi*...per nostra comodità?*
> mi sembrava di aver letto qualcosa a proposito di questo anche in età scolare .
> oggi se ho tempo cerco


le madri di tanti compagni di classe di mio figlio lo fanno per vedere un film in pace col marito o quando hanno ospiti a cena....a me fa rabbrividire 'sta cosa.


----------



## ranatan (19 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma non e' questione di essere teneri certe volte, quanto autoritari... quando vedo certi genitori che spiegano a bimbetti di 3 anni perche' non debbano fare certe cose (tipo raccogliere la cacca del cane o cartaccia per terra) veramente rimango basita! Cazzo ne sapra' il bimbo dei batteri... non lo deve fare e basta... piu' in la quando capira' il discorso sara' diverso.


La mia invece mi fracassa ogni volta perchè vuole sapere il perchè non lo può fare!
Se le dico non raccogliere lo stecchetto del ghiacciolo per terra comincia "e perchè?"...perchè è sporco..."e perchè è sporco"...ecc. all'infinito!!
Però lei ha cominciato molto presto la tiritera dei perchè!


----------



## ranatan (19 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> li odio, come quelli che spiegano le cose ai cani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poverini...io sclereri!


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> li odio, come quelli che spiegano le cose ai cani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sculaccione ben dato?


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (19 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Il mio l'ha sempre visitata e detto non e' niente che non passi da solo!
> Devo dire son contenta perche' adesso a 3 anni, Sbarella si ammala molto raramente.
> 
> Pero' ho ricordi di notti insonni da incubo


il mio non si è mai ammalato molto: ha iniziato quest'anno, frequentando il nido. La mia pediatra ha la ricetta facile, ma ho trovato la soluzione: gli dò un terzo di quello che prescrive lei...le nottate con le colichette o per i dentini me le ricordo anche io....ma non è che nn ci voglia niente per esser chiamata mamma


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sculaccione ben dato?


----------



## ranatan (19 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sculaccione ben dato?


Almeno avrebbe un motivo serio per cui strillare


----------



## Lettrice (19 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> La mia invece mi fracassa ogni volta perchè vuole sapere il perchè non lo può fare!
> Se le dico non raccogliere lo stecchetto del ghiacciolo per terra comincia "e perchè?"...perchè è sporco..."e perchè è sporco"...ecc. all'infinito!!
> Però lei ha cominciato molto presto la tiritera dei perchè!


Mia figlia mi porta nel vortice di chi ha comprato cosa e perche' 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi porta all'esasperazione... quando alla fine esausta le spiego ma che cazzo gliene frega di sapere chi l'ha comprato... mi guarda e fa "ok... ma l'ha comprato mamma o papa'?"... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E' troppo piu' avanti io non posso!


----------



## brugola (19 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sculaccione ben dato?


anche due ditina nell'occhio


----------



## Nobody (19 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> è appena uscita una mia cliente che mi ha lasciata piuttosto interdetta.
> ormai io son mamma di una ragazza e forse non sono al passo con i nuovi metodi per allevare i bambini...ma mi diceva con grande naturalezza che lei ogni sera al suo bambino di dodici mesi da sempre "lo sciroppino" per dormire e così faceva anche con il primogenito.
> quando le ho chiesto cosa contenesse questa medicina mi ha risposto "ma... cose tipo il lexotan..un tranquillante no?"
> rimango basita


Negli USA i pediatri utilizzano da tempo psicofarmaci sui bambini, sia a casa che nelle scuole. Il più famoso è il Ritalin, che sta arrivando anche in Italia.
Sostituisce (per modo di dire) le attenzioni che si dovrebbero dare ai propri figli.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2009)

comunque niente di strano..piccoli tossici crescono.
Tiran su le leve per il futuro 

	
	
		
		
	


	




sempre per il discorso che si faceva ieri..


----------



## Minerva (19 Maggio 2009)

interessante su www.giulemanidaibambini.org


----------



## soleluna80 (20 Maggio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non ti permettiamo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bru, scusa ma mi pare una cazzata....è ovvio che se i genitori abituano il bimbo che al minimo pianto può ottenere ciò che vuole allora quello piangerà a manetta. I genitori del bimbo che curavo, è iperattivo, lo ipernutrivano x tenerlo tranquillo e tenetevi forte.....a 6 anni pesava 48 kg (io che all'epoca avevo 19 anni in + ne pesavo 4 in +....)!!!!! lo stesso discorso si può rapportare anche a questi espedienti


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Se posso raccontare la mia esperienza, anche per spezzare una lancia a favore di queste mamme "pusher"..... Ho avuto un parto orribile che mi destabilizzato a manetta, nei primi mesi me la sono dovuta cavare da sola (allattamento, cordone ombelicale, vaccini, lastra alle anche e tutto lo sconvolgimento che il puerperio porta) perchè mia madre abitava a 130 km e mio marito era sempre al lavoro.....
Mia figlia dormiva 40 minuti dopo le poppate e basta, sia di giorno che di notte fino a 8 mesi....poi ha aggiunto 2 ore di sonnellino pomeridiano, ma fino ai 2 anni e mezzo di notte si svegliava dalle 6 alle 8 volte......cominciato l'asilo ha smesso anche il sonnellino pomeridiano ma la situazione notturna non è migliorata anzi, sono arrivata ad alzarmi dal letto anche 20 volte in una notte e lavorando 8 ore al giorno in ufficio e poi anche a casa, nn vi nascondo il mio esaurimento.
Le ho provate tutte, ve lo giuro, dalla camomilla superconcentrata, agli alimenti che favoriscono il sonno, dal bagnetto con le erbe ai massaggi con l'olio, alle coccole, al tenerla nel mio letto, farle la ginnastica (consigliata dal pediatra), ho provato il metodo estevil, ho provato con il sacco, ho provato a farla piangere, ho letto duecento libi di consigli che nn servivano assolutamente a niente e quindi.....HO PROVATO AD UCCIDERLA!!!!! (scherzo ovviamente, ma nn stava zitta nemmeno con le mani sul collo!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   Niente è mai servito. Non vi nascondo che ho provato anche con il nopron.....dopo 10 giorni non faceva più niente ed io mi sentivo una vera merda per quello che stavo dando a mia figlia, quindi ho smesso e mi sono rassegnata. 
Ha cominciato a dormire a 4 anni, anche se per addormentarla ci voleva più di un'ora con questo rituale: bagno, denti, camomilla tripla, letto, peluche vari, luce soffusa, fiaba (sempre la stessa e nn vi dico che due maroni - e guai a provare a cambiare qualche parola!!), manina (che lei massaggiava con la sua) e 3 o 4 ninne nanne cantate sottovoce nell'orecchio!! Era la mazzata finale dopo una giornata di doppio lavoro......

Così mi sono convinta che il primogenito che nn dorme è il miglior anticoncezionale del mondo.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Se posso raccontare la mia esperienza, anche per spezzare una lancia a favore di queste mamme "pusher"..... Ho avuto un parto orribile che mi destabilizzato a manetta, nei primi mesi me la sono dovuta cavare da sola (allattamento, cordone ombelicale, vaccini, lastra alle anche e tutto lo sconvolgimento che il puerperio porta) perchè mia madre abitava a 130 km e mio marito era sempre al lavoro.....
> Mia figlia dormiva 40 minuti dopo le poppate e basta, sia di giorno che di notte fino a 8 mesi....poi ha aggiunto 2 ore di sonnellino pomeridiano, ma fino ai 2 anni e mezzo di notte si svegliava dalle 6 alle 8 volte......cominciato l'asilo ha smesso anche il sonnellino pomeridiano ma la situazione notturna non è migliorata anzi, sono arrivata ad alzarmi dal letto anche 20 volte in una notte e lavorando 8 ore al giorno in ufficio e poi anche a casa, nn vi nascondo il mio esaurimento.
> Le ho provate tutte, ve lo giuro, dalla camomilla superconcentrata, agli alimenti che favoriscono il sonno, dal bagnetto con le erbe ai massaggi con l'olio, alle coccole, al tenerla nel mio letto, farle la ginnastica (consigliata dal pediatra), ho provato il metodo estevil, ho provato con il sacco, ho provato a farla piangere, ho letto duecento libi di consigli che nn servivano assolutamente a niente e quindi.....HO PROVATO AD UCCIDERLA!!!!! (scherzo ovviamente, ma nn stava zitta nemmeno con le mani sul collo!!!
> 
> ...


 in effetti il tuo punto di vista è importante perché è vero che quando i bambini non dormono e non ti fanno dormire puoi arrivare all'esasperazione.
ma il rischio è che ci sia (come c'è) un grande abuso di psicofarmaci usati da genitori egoisti e scriteriati .


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti il tuo punto di vista è importante perché è vero che quando i bambini non dormono e non ti fanno dormire puoi arrivare all'esasperazione.
> ma il rischio è che ci sia (come c'è) un grande abuso di psicofarmaci usati da genitori egoisti e scriteriati .


infatti, e oltretutto servono a poco.
La mia cura era stata questa: una volta sicura che la piccola aveva imparato a dormire le ho fatto una bella valigetta e l'ho spedita da mia madre.....io ho dormito per 4 giorni ininterrottamente, alzandomi solo per i bisogni e una tazza di latte.
Ogni volta che ero stanca e nn ne potevo più la mandavo dai nonni.....felici loro, felice la nipotina, felici noi, che oltretutto avevamo grossi problemi come ben sai, sfociati poi nella separazione.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> in effetti il tuo punto di vista è importante perché è vero che quando i bambini non dormono e non ti fanno dormire puoi arrivare all'esasperazione.
> ma il rischio è che ci sia (come c'è) un grande abuso di psicofarmaci usati da genitori egoisti e scriteriati .


in effetti dev'essere durissima non dormire la notte per anni.
esperienza vissuta per tre mesi alla nascita di mio figlio e per un mese, poi, quando ebbe la pertosse. per fortuna non ho mai avuto altri problemi di questo tipo.
non so davvero come possano reggere le donne che diventano mamme a 40 e più anni per la prima volta...


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2009)

Mia cugina li dava ai suoi (che ora sono vivacissimi...e molto nervosi). Pero' glieli dava perché lei è nervosa di suo, figlia di madre bipolare (grave), in una famiglia di nervosi che alzano la voce e discutono su tutto ad alta voce continuamente.

Ora, sono contraria ai ragionamenti induttivi (se lei è così, tutti sono così...) pero' nella mia esperienza le mele non cadono mai lontano dall'albero....


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> in effetti dev'essere durissima non dormire la notte per anni.
> esperienza vissuta per tre mesi alla nascita di mio figlio e per un mese, poi, quando ebbe la pertosse. per fortuna non ho mai avuto altri problemi di questo tipo.
> non so davvero come possano reggere le donne che diventano mamme a 40 e più anni per la prima volta...


sai anna che la negazione del sonno è usata come pratica di tortura? pensa che si può morire per assenza di sonno!!


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> sai anna che la negazione del sonno è usata come pratica di tortura? pensa che si può morire per assenza di sonno!!


ci credo eccome... anche perché il sonno ha una funzione importantissima per il nostro stare bene.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2009)

si è vero si puo' morire!

Sono stata benedetta da due figli che dal PRIMO MESE DI VITA hanno sempre dormito senza mai svegliarsi.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Io ogni tanto me lo chiedo come cazzo ho fatto a sopravvivere


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> si è vero si puo' morire!
> 
> Sono stata benedetta da due figli che dal PRIMO MESE DI VITA hanno sempre dormito senza mai svegliarsi.


fortunata!
io non ho dormito per 3 mesi ... non riesco ad immaginare di non dormire per anni.


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ogni tanto me lo chiedo come cazzo ho fatto a sopravvivere


anch'io!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

ah, nella lista dei rimedi ho dimenticato i giri in macchina durante la notte (che facevo io per lasciar dormire lo stronzo)! un vero spasso vestirsi e uscire con 2 gradi sotto zero! Per nn parlare della soddisfazione di vederla crollata nello specchietto retrovisore e la rabbia che mi veniva quano si risvegliava nn appena spegnevo la macchina nel box!!


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ah, nella lista dei rimedi ho dimenticato i giri in macchina durante la notte (che facevo io per lasciar dormire lo stronzo)! un vero spasso vestirsi e uscire con 2 gradi sotto zero! Per nn parlare della soddisfazione di vederla crollata nello specchietto retrovisore e la rabbia che mi veniva quano si risvegliava nn appena spegnevo la macchina nel box!!


certo che anche tu ne hai passata qualcuna...
per fortuna che adesso va tutto meglio..


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2009)

il dopo parto è veramente un momento delicatissimo dove avresti bisogno di calma e serenità ed invece devi sfoderare energie e buona volontà per accudire tuo figlio.fortunata è chi ha la madre o altri aiuti sui quali contare ; io ero molto giovane ma me la sono cavata da sola.ma sono stata fortunata lo stesso  perché mia figlia era piuttosto buona e se piangeva bastava attaccarla al seno per sedarla .


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*.........*



Asudem ha detto:


> il vecchio metodo di pozzetto col gas per me è sempre il migliore


Nelle tradizioni  contadine  al neonato dal pianto ininterrotto si dava latte corretto. Nel secolo della nevrosi non ho difficoltà ad immaginare mamme sull'rlo di una crisi di nervi che che pur di stare tranquille dispensano ai pargoli psicofarmaci come se fossero caramelle charms alla frutta. Del resto le cronache sono piene zeppe di omicidi di neonati piangenti che hanno esasperato un familiare. E quindi il cerchio si chiude: il pianto del bambino è per molti insopportabile, troppo duro da reggere. Cmq quando non avevo figli ero molto più categorico nel criticare  i genitori che non imbavagliavano i figli frignoni; da padre, mi rendo conto che cmq con i bambini ci vuole pazienza, anche perché nel bene e nel male il pianto è una loro forma di comunicazione e va ascoltata ed interpretata. Cosa non sempre facile.


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io ogni tanto me lo chiedo come cazzo ho fatto a sopravvivere


Pure io. Ma le madri (e i pediatri) che danno sedativi so bene dove le manderei...


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Nelle tradizioni contadine al neonato dal pianto ininterrotto si dava latte corretto


 
provato anche quello......alla fine rideva come una pirla invece di dormire ed io mi sentivo presa per i fondelli!!!

(ovvio che nn le ho fato scoalre la bottiglia neh? poche gocce in 250 ml di latte!!)


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> provato anche quello......alla fine rideva come una pirla invece di dormire ed io mi sentivo presa per i fondelli!!!
> 
> (ovvio che nn le ho fato scoalre la bottiglia neh? poche gocce in 250 ml di latte!!)


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Maggio 2009)

ma dai su, alcool ?

rosolaccio si, alcool è follia per un corpo di tali caratteristiche, meglio il rosolaccio sicuro ....


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> Se posso raccontare la mia esperienza, anche per spezzare una lancia a favore di queste mamme "pusher"..... Ho avuto un parto orribile che mi destabilizzato a manetta, nei primi mesi me la sono dovuta cavare da sola (allattamento, cordone ombelicale, vaccini, lastra alle anche e tutto lo sconvolgimento che il puerperio porta) perchè mia madre abitava a 130 km e mio marito era sempre al lavoro.....
> Mia figlia dormiva 40 minuti dopo le poppate e basta, sia di giorno che di notte fino a 8 mesi....poi ha aggiunto 2 ore di sonnellino pomeridiano, ma fino ai 2 anni e mezzo di notte si svegliava dalle 6 alle 8 volte......cominciato l'asilo ha smesso anche il sonnellino pomeridiano ma la situazione notturna non è migliorata anzi, sono arrivata ad alzarmi dal letto anche 20 volte in una notte e lavorando 8 ore al giorno in ufficio e poi anche a casa, nn vi nascondo il mio esaurimento.
> Le ho provate tutte, ve lo giuro, dalla camomilla superconcentrata, agli alimenti che favoriscono il sonno, dal bagnetto con le erbe ai massaggi con l'olio, alle coccole, al tenerla nel mio letto, farle la ginnastica (consigliata dal pediatra), ho provato il metodo estevil, ho provato con il sacco, ho provato a farla piangere, ho letto duecento libi di consigli che nn servivano assolutamente a niente e quindi.....HO PROVATO AD UCCIDERLA!!!!! (scherzo ovviamente, ma nn stava zitta nemmeno con le mani sul collo!!!
> 
> ...


Mamma mia Mirti...sto o male solo a pensare a come dovevi sentirti. Uno straccio!
La mia mi ha fatto dormire poco fino ai 4 mesi, nel senso che si addormentava molto tardi, alle 2.00 di notte e prima di quell'ora non riuscivo a metetrla nella culla...per farla stare buona dovevo camminare per delle mezzore lungo il corridoio.
Lo ricordo come un periodo fosco, anche se per fortuna ho avuto la fortuna di avere un marito molto presente e partecipe.
E' normale che tu le abbia provate tutte, la privazione di sonno è una delle cose che debilitano di più, sia fisicamente che psicologicamente


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Sbarella e' nata prematura e molto nervosa la lasciarono un mese in ospedale in osservazione... quando la portai a casa fu un dramma!
Mi salvo lo sling carrier, mi ricordo andare in giro per il parco con questa sacca sulla pancia con Sbarella dentro... praticamente ho avuto il pancione per altri 8 mesi dopo il parto


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sbarella e' nata prematura e molto nervosa la lasciarono un mese in ospedale in osservazione... quando la portai a casa fu un dramma!
> Mi salvo lo sling carrier, mi ricordo andare in giro per il parco con questa sacca sulla pancia con Sbarella dentro... praticamente ho avuto il pancione per altri 8 mesi dopo il parto


E' diverso dal marsupio classico?
Questa volta vorrei comprare anche io qualcosa che mi permetta di non usare solo la carrozzina, cerco qualche alternativa, in modo tale da avere le mani libere.
Con il marsupio però non mi trovavo


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


>


è inutile che ti scandalizzi mk, sai quanto è dura nn dormire.....per mesi e mesi, mica qualche notte!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> *Nelle tradizioni contadine al neonato dal pianto ininterrotto si dava latte corretto*. Nel secolo della nevrosi non ho difficoltà ad immaginare mamme sull'rlo di una crisi di nervi che che pur di stare tranquille dispensano ai pargoli psicofarmaci come se fossero caramelle charms alla frutta. Del resto le cronache sono piene zeppe di omicidi di neonati piangenti che hanno esasperato un familiare. E quindi il cerchio si chiude: il pianto del bambino è per molti insopportabile, troppo duro da reggere. Cmq quando non avevo figli ero molto più categorico nel criticare i genitori che non imbavagliavano i figli frignoni; da padre, mi rendo conto che cmq con i bambini ci vuole pazienza, anche perché nel bene e nel male il pianto è una loro forma di comunicazione e va ascoltata ed interpretata. Cosa non sempre facile.


 verissimo, soprattutto in zone montane, dove l'alcool scalda alnche.
peccato che i bambini non hanno proprio la capacità fisiologica di assorbire l'alcool e quindi questo gli va direttamente e a bruciare i neuroni, causando lentezza nell'apprendimento e un sacco di disturbi che durano a vita.


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> è inutile che ti scandalizzi mk, sai quanto è dura nn dormire.....per mesi e mesi, mica qualche notte!


Ma non hai mai saputo come mai non dormiva? Indole?


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2009)

onestamente  avevo remore anche a dare una semplice medicina.magari avrei preso io qualcosa per affrontare meglio la situazione


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' diverso dal marsupio classico?
> Questa volta vorrei comprare anche io qualcosa che mi permetta di non usare solo la carrozzina, cerco qualche alternativa, in modo tale da avere le mani libere.
> Con il marsupio però non mi trovavo


ma ranina......arriva il secondo????


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> onestamente avevo remore anche a dare una semplice medicina.magari avrei preso io qualcosa per affrontare meglio la situazione


L'ideale in queste situazione è, se se ne ha la possibilità, chiedere aiuto ai parenti. Non si deve fare le super mamme ma appoggiarsi agli altri finchè la situazione non migliora, altrimenti davvero si rischia l'esaurimento nervoso


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma non hai mai saputo come mai non dormiva? Indole?


ho fatto estenuanti ed inutili ricerche e la risposta che ottenevo dopo gli esiti negativi era sempre la stessa : signora, ci sono bambini che dormono e bambini che nn dormono!

GRRRRRRRR


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' diverso dal marsupio classico?
> Questa volta vorrei comprare anche io qualcosa che mi permetta di non usare solo la carrozzina, cerco qualche alternativa, in modo tale da avere le mani libere.
> Con il marsupio però non mi trovavo


No e' diverso dal marsupio. Ce ne sono diversi in commercio, non ricordo il nome del mio ma erano lettralmente tre pezzi di stoffa (due fascie larghe chiuse a cerchio e una fascia libera con le estremita' sottili per poter annodare)... il risultato era di ottenere una pancia fittizia il bimbo ci sta una pacchia!
Piu' o meno come nella figuar sotto, io tenevo una posizione piu' bassa e senza la faccia fuori


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma ranina......arriva il secondo????


Ma si cara Mirti.
E ti confesso che sono un pò spaventata, nonchè preoccupata.
Il mio tesoro grande è stata brava, a parte il fatto che all'inizio si addormentava tardi, le piace ronfare come a me (che sono un noto ghiro!).
Non ho sta gran voglia quindi di ricominciare con le menate delle serate passate ad arginare colichette e a fare i solchi nel corridoio.
Però almeno adesso so che i primi tempi sono duri e li affronterò con più serenità (o almeno spero


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> onestamente avevo remore anche a dare una semplice medicina.magari avrei preso io qualcosa per affrontare meglio la situazione


infattiio mi imbottivo di be-total e di ginseng, di permamma e pappa reale.....nn serviva a niente, se hai sonno hai sonno.....nn ho mai provato con le anfetamine, ma un pensierino ce l'avevo fatto!


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ho fatto estenuanti ed inutili ricerche e la risposta che ottenevo dopo gli esiti negativi era sempre la stessa : signora, ci sono bambini che dormono e bambini che nn dormono!
> 
> GRRRRRRRR


E' la stessa cosa che ho sentito dire anche io a un paio di amiche con lo stesso tuo problema.
E' solo questione di fortuna...la cosa infatti mi preoccupa assai!


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> No e' diverso dal marsupio. Ce ne sono diversi in commercio, non ricordo il nome del mio ma erano lettralmente tre pezzi di stoffa (due fascie larghe chiuse a cerchio e una fascia libera con le estremita' sottili per poter annodare)... il risultato era di ottenere una pancia fittizia il bimbo ci sta una pacchia!
> Piu' o meno come nella figuar sotto, io tenevo una posizione piu' bassa e senza la faccia fuori


Che forza!
Bello, farò delle ricerche su internet. Grazie


----------



## Grande82 (20 Maggio 2009)

ma secondo voi può incidere l'umore della madre durante la gestazione?
tipo che il bimbo è più nervoso e dorme meno se durante il parto la mamma era ansiosa?


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma secondo voi può incidere l'umore della madre durante la gestazione?
> tipo che il bimbo è più nervoso e dorme meno se durante il parto la mamma era ansiosa?


Dicono sia così. Ma non ci credo molto, personalmente non ho mai letto nulla di scientificamente provato in proposito.
Io con la mia prima gravidanza stavo divinamente, ero la donna più serena del mondo e in effetti la mia piccola era buona..ma credo si sia trattato di casualità


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> il dopo parto è veramente un momento delicatissimo dove avresti bisogno di calma e serenità ed invece devi sfoderare energie e buona volontà per accudire tuo figlio.fortunata è chi ha la madre o altri aiuti sui quali contare ; io ero molto giovane ma me la sono cavata da sola.ma sono stata fortunata lo stesso perché mia figlia era piuttosto buona e se piangeva bastava attaccarla al seno per sedarla .



Signora Minerva, sa qual'è il problema degli aiuti? (specie se sono nonni)

Che poi sono persone in piu' davanti alle quali devi "performare".

Con il primo figlio io sono uscita di casa dopo 4 mesi pur di non sopportare piu' i loro giudizi e le loro sentenze (e parlo dei miei, eh, che i suoceri erano buonissimi).

La seconda l'ho tirata su per i primi mesi in totale solitudine, ma era un angelo, sorrideva e mangiava. Praticamente si è tirata su da sola.

Ma non so se colpa o merito del mio modo di fare la madre, nessuno dei due ha mai creato problemi di nessun tipo.


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ma si cara Mirti.
> E ti confesso che sono un pò spaventata, nonchè preoccupata.
> Il mio tesoro grande è stata brava, a parte il fatto che all'inizio si addormentava tardi, le piace ronfare come a me (che sono un noto ghiro!).
> Non ho sta gran voglia quindi di ricominciare con le menate delle serate passate ad arginare colichette e a fare i solchi nel corridoio.
> Però almeno adesso so che i primi tempi sono duri e li affronterò con più serenità (o almeno spero


 
MADDAIIIIIIII!!! *auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri !!!!!!*
View attachment 2848


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma secondo voi può incidere l'umore della madre durante la gestazione?
> tipo che il bimbo è più nervoso e dorme meno se durante il parto la mamma era ansiosa?


A me hanno detto di si... infatti cercavano di calmarmi.
Pero' con campi allucinanti per due mesi in ospedale c'avevo poco da rilassarmi... ho passato un mese senza farmi una doccia vera.
Potevo solo lavarmi a pezzi senza abbandonare il letto... brutta storia!


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Signora Minerva, sa qual'è il problema degli aiuti? (specie se sono nonni)
> 
> Che poi sono persone in piu' davanti alle quali devi "performare".
> 
> ...


In parte mi trovi d'accordo, dare troppo spazio ai parenti può risultare alla lunga molto dannoso.
Però è anche vero che, se sei stravolta e non dormi, il ritagliarsi un'oretta o due al giorno per riposare è solo salutare


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> MADDAIIIIIIII!!! *auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri auguri !!!!!!*
> View attachment 2848


Grazie Mirtillina...e la cosa ancor più bella è che è femmina!!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma secondo voi può incidere l'umore della madre durante la gestazione?
> tipo che il bimbo è più nervoso e dorme meno se durante il parto la mamma era ansiosa?





Ranatan ha detto:


> Dicono sia così. Ma non ci credo molto, personalmente non ho mai letto nulla di scientificamente provato in proposito.
> Io con la mia prima gravidanza stavo divinamente, ero la donna più serena del mondo e in effetti la mia piccola era buona..ma credo si sia trattato di casalità


 
io ho passato una gravidanza grandiosa, a casa bella tranquilla, mi dedicavo alla mia pancia e basta. Piscina, passeggiate, scorpacciate, punto croce, merende con le amiche e indigestione di beautiful (ehssì, lo ammetto :balloon

	
	
		
		
	


	




   , vacanze col marito e poi con i genitori, coccolata come pochi...... 

_NON E' VERO NIENTE_, nn lasciatevi imbrogliare! ho pagato per i successivi 4 anni e mezzo questo paradiso!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2009)

Mie regole auree: 
- non portarli in giro d'inverno a prendere smog (oltretutto abito al nord, e loro sono nati in gennaio, entrambi! Fino a maggio non sono usciti di casa, si puo' dire. Pero' li portavo, fin da marzo, al mare per lunghi week - end)
- NON DARGLI DA MANGIARE dopo le 8 di sera, niente latti e lattini! (poi disturbano lo stomaco, e spesso creano problemi nel sonno)
- tendenzialmente NON TENERLI IN BRACCIO (con il primo pero' è stata piu' dura perché è stato viziatissimo dai nonni, con la seconda volere o volare, era con me e io non la prendevo in braccio continuamente, quindi si è abituata subito a stare nella seggiola a terra, e poi a gattonare)
- non forzarli a camminare
- non metterli nel girello (questo sconosciuto)
- non stressarli con il vasino: quando è ora ci arrivano da soli
- niente merende (solo ora che vanno a scuola, i miei hanno sempre mangiato poco, se li riempivo a merenda, non mi facevano piu' cena)
- arancia e mela grattuggiata fin dal 1° mese di vita, svezzamento a sei mesi (avevo una pediatra anziana, ma io mi sono trovata bene...piuttosto che quegli infiniti svezzamenti che si fanno ora)
- non tirarli su quando gattonano
- non gli ho insegnato né a leggere né a scrivere: il maschio ha imparato (GIURO) da solo a cinque anni, la femmina non le interessava ma ha imparato in due settimane a scuola

Baci!!


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*............*



Grande82 ha detto:


> ma secondo voi può incidere l'umore della madre durante la gestazione?
> tipo che il bimbo è più nervoso e dorme meno se durante il parto la mamma era ansiosa?


Ascolta. Quando mia moglie era incinta del nostro primogenito perse il padre, al quale era attaccatissima. Peraltro essendo lei l'unica erede dell'attività professionale del padre dovette subito rimboccarsi le maniche, prendere in mano le redini della cosa e gestirla.  Ti dico con grande sincerità che a posizioni invertite io mi sarei tranquillamente lasciato andare, adducendo esaurimenti nervosi, ecc. ecc. Lei ha cacciato due palle grandi così: ma il punto è un altro. Lavorava come un ossessa  non aveva tempo per elaborare il lutto e non è riuscita a godersi neppure un poco la prima gravidanza che di solito è comunque un'esperienza nuova e stimolante per ogni donna. Stress da tutti i pori, dunque. Morale della favola il nostro primo figlio è un bel bimbo sano e intelligente ma anche sensibilissimo, nervoso e tendenzialmente triste. Mia moglie si sente in colpa perché ritiene, o meglio sente, di avergli trasmesso ansia, dolore, rabbia. Questa  è la mia testimonianza.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> io ho passato una gravidanza grandiosa, a casa bella tranquilla, mi dedicavo alla mia pancia e basta. Piscina, passeggiate, scorpacciate, punto croce, merende con le amiche e indigestione di *beautiful* (ehssì, lo ammetto :balloon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io ho guardato ossessivamente il Primo Grande Fratello (quello di Taricone e Co)


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> io ho passato una gravidanza grandiosa, a casa bella tranquilla, mi dedicavo alla mia pancia e basta. Piscina, passeggiate, scorpacciate, punto croce, merende con le amiche e indigestione di beautiful (ehssì, lo ammetto :balloon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forse è un altro subdolo modo per scaricare le colpe sulle madri.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Mia moglie si sente in colpa perché ritiene, o meglio sente, di avergli trasmesso ansia, dolore, rabbia. Questa è la mia testimonianza.


 
tu dov'eri?


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> è inutile che ti scandalizzi mk, sai quanto è dura nn dormire.....per mesi e mesi, mica qualche notte!


Mia figlia piangeva in continuazione, ho passato mesi a camminare con lei in braccio (solo il movimento e la musica la calmavano), so benissimo quanto sia dura.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> A me hanno detto di si... infatti cercavano di calmarmi.
> Pero' con campi allucinanti per due mesi in ospedale c'avevo poco da rilassarmi... ho passato un mese senza farmi una doccia vera.
> Potevo solo lavarmi a pezzi senza abbandonare il letto... brutta storia!


campi o volevi dire crampi? scusa ma non ho capito.


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Forse è un altro subdolo modo per scaricare le colpe sulle madri.


Ma su, io non mi sono sentita in colpa.

Ma e' vero che ero nervosa a palla


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mie regole auree:
> - non portarli in giro d'inverno a prendere smog (oltretutto abito al nord, e loro sono nati in gennaio, entrambi! Fino a maggio non sono usciti di casa, si puo' dire. Pero' li portavo, fin da marzo, al mare per lunghi week - end)
> - NON DARGLI DA MANGIARE dopo le 8 di sera, niente latti e lattini! (poi disturbano lo stomaco, e spesso creano problemi nel sonno)
> - tendenzialmente NON TENERLI IN BRACCIO (con il primo pero' è stata piu' dura perché è stato viziatissimo dai nonni, con la seconda volere o volare, era con me e io non la prendevo in braccio continuamente, quindi si è abituata subito a stare nella seggiola a terra, e poi a gattonare)
> ...


Sul fatto di non portarli in giro quando fa freddo. Con la mia facevo lunghe passeggiate anche in inverno (lei era nella carrozina) e si addormentava come un angelo con l'arietta fresca. Le serviva anche per calmarsi


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> campi o volevi dire crampi? scusa ma non ho capito.



Si crampi.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Mia figlia piangeva in continuazione, ho passato mesi a camminare con lei in braccio (solo il movimento e la musica la calmavano), so benissimo quanto sia dura.


mesi e mesi è una cosa; anni e anni un'altra.. è da dar di matto a non dormire per mesi figurarsi per anni...


----------



## Grande82 (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> io ho passato una gravidanza grandiosa, a casa bella tranquilla, mi dedicavo alla mia pancia e basta. Piscina, passeggiate, scorpacciate, punto croce, merende con le amiche e *indigestione di beautiful* (ehssì, lo ammetto :balloon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ecco, vedi!?!?!?


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Grazie Mirtillina...e la cosa ancor più bella è che è femmina!!!!


se nn sbaglio il primo è maschietto giusto??

allora hai fatto bingooooo

View attachment 2849


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> mesi e mesi è una cosa; anni e anni un'altra.. è da dar di matto a non dormire per mesi figurarsi per anni...


Sì ok ma nulla giustifica dare sedativi ai bambini, poi sarò fatta male io. Di solito i figli si fanno in due...


----------



## Old Rocknroll (20 Maggio 2009)

*......*



Verena67 ha detto:


> tu dov'eri?


Ero lì e ho fatto quel che potevo, sia sul piano pratico che affettivo. O almeno credo di aver fatto quel che potevo. Cmq ho moltissimi difetti e posso essere considerato un marito tutt'altro che perfetto, ma ti assicuro che come padre, mi si perdoni la presunzione, e sin dal concepimento, mi sono sempre dato molto d fare, con gioia, con amore e con la massima onestà. E tutte le nostre decisioni sono assunte di comune accordo nell'interesse primario el benessere fisico, spirituale e mentale dei nostri figlioli. Ci riusciamo? E chi può dirlo. Di sicuro ci proviamo. Ciò detto, nella gestione del quotidiano la percentuale di apporto di mia moglie è pari al 95%, il mio al 5%. Nel week sono tutto loro.


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Maggio 2009)

mi ricordo di aver letto da qualche parte che i bambini piccoli a volte prendono il giorno per la notte. non so bene da cosa dipenda ma è un disturbo del sonno ed è sempre più frequente.


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma su, io non mi sono sentita in colpa.
> 
> Ma e' vero che ero nervosa a palla


Tu no...ma ancora troppe donne secondo me vivono male, come responsabilità proprie, certe cose.
Faccio un esempio...io ho avuto un cesareo e la cosa mi ha lasciata del tutto indifferente. Farla nascere in un modo o nell'altro per me era la stessa cosa, l'importante era che stesse bene!
Beh, alcune mie conoscenti invece, hanno vissuto il fatto di non poter partorire in modo "naturale" come una cosa deprimente.
Ho allattato pochissimo perchè in seguito all'operazione (con complicazioni) mi hanno imbottita di antibiotici per più di un mese. Ha preso il latte artificiale con gusto ed è cresciuta che è una vera favola.
Anche li non mi è dispaiciuto per nulla non poterle dare il mio. Se non c'è non c'è.
Alcuni parenti però mi hanno guardata con commiserazione...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ok ma nulla giustifica dare sedativi ai bambini, poi sarò fatta male io. Di solito i figli si fanno in due...


io mica sto dicendo che sia giusto darli.. dico, però, che non dormire per anni è pesantissimo.
si fanno in due, hai ragione, ma con il fatto che è la madre a godere del periodo di maternità, i padri tendono a delegare le veglie notturne sui pargoli.


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> io mica sto dicendo che sia giusto darli.. dico, però, che non dormire per anni è pesantissimo.
> si fanno in due, hai ragione, ma con il fatto che *è la madre a godere del periodo di maternità,* i padri tendono a delegare le veglie notturne sui pargoli.


Questo è vero, però i permessi li hanno pure i padri, e potrebbero goderne...


----------



## Lettrice (20 Maggio 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Tu no...ma ancora troppe donne secondo me vivono male, come responsabilità, certe cose.
> faccio un esempio...io ho avuto un cesareo e la cosa mi ha lasciata del tutto indifferente. Farla nascere in un modo o nell'altro per me era la stessa cosa, l'impportante era che stesse bene!
> Beh, alcune mie conoscenti invece, hanno vissuto il fatto di non poter partorire in modo "naturale" come una cosa deprimente.
> Ho allattato pochissimo perchè in seguit all'operazione (con complicazioni) mi hanno imbottita di antibiotici per più di un mese. ha preso il latte artificiale con gusto ed è cresciuta che è una vera favola.
> ...


Guarda stessa prassi la mia.. peggio ancora che al cesareo ero in anestesia totale per paura che schiattasi o svenissi di punto in bianco.
Latte non me n'e' venuto un goccio... l'ideale e' parto naturale e allattamento al seno... ma se le condizioni non me lo permettono non posso sentirmi responsabile.
Chi mi ha giudicata inadatta come madre (mia suocera) l'ho mandata in culo (le ho proprio detto fuck off) senza passare dal via.
Non credo nessuno possa permettersi di giudicare, chi lo fa e' lui/lei in errore.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (20 Maggio 2009)

*dico la mia*

la mia gravidanza è stata un po' particolare perchè lui non era in casa e perchè un bimbo l'ho perso....facendo appello a tutte le mie energie mi sono comunque imposta di cercare di essere serena, lo dovevo al mio angioletto. Ho avuto dalla mia però il fatto di avere come unico problema la nausea fino al momento di entrare in sala parto. Per il resto ho lavorato e fatto nuoto e lunghe passeggiate fino all'inizio del travaglio (48 ore prima del parto). Per il resto il mio cucciolotto è stato sempre buono: ha fatto poppate notturne per i primi 10 giorni (ed erano le feste di natale) poi, ultima poppata alle 23 e poppata successiva alle 6.30. Ora inizia ad essere + vivace ma le maestre mi han tranquilizzata dicendo che si parla con troppa faciloneria di bambini iperativi, senza tener onto che quello è un disagio del bimbo. Dicono che semplicemente il cucciolo reagisce in maniera positiva ed<entusiasta agli stimoli esterni


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda stessa prassi la mia.. peggio ancora che al cesareo ero in anestesia totale per paura che schiattasi o svenissi di punto in bianco.
> Latte non me n'e' venuto un goccio... l'ideale e' parto naturale e allattamento al seno... ma se le condizioni non me lo permettono non posso sentirmi responsabile.
> Chi mi ha giudicata inadatta come madre (mia suocera) l'ho mandata in culo (le ho proprio detto fuck off) senza passare dal via.
> Non credo nessuno possa permettersi di giudicare, chi lo fa e' lui/lei in errore.


che suocera stronza. per fortuna sei una ragazza forte di tuo.


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ok ma nulla giustifica dare sedativi ai bambini, poi sarò fatta male io. Di solito i figli si fanno in due...


ma nn sempre ce ne si occupa in due.....infatti per il mio ex nn era cambiato nulla, si accorse di avere una figlia che lei ormai camminava e parlava.....e ovviamente nn se lo filava per niente!


----------



## MK (20 Maggio 2009)

mirtilla ha detto:


> ma nn sempre ce ne si occupa in due.....infatti per il mio ex nn era cambiato nulla, si accorse di avere una figlia che lei ormai camminava e parlava.....e ovviamente nn se lo filava per niente!


Io sono stata tradita e lasciata pochi mesi dopo la nascita... lui ha reagito così allo stress del diventare padre. Va beh sarà per la prossima vita...


----------



## ranatan (20 Maggio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guarda stessa prassi la mia.. peggio ancora che al cesareo ero in anestesia totale per paura che schiattasi o svenissi di punto in bianco.
> Latte non me n'e' venuto un goccio... l'ideale e' parto naturale e allattamento al seno... ma se le condizioni non me lo permettono non posso sentirmi responsabile.
> Chi mi ha giudicata inadatta come madre (mia suocera) l'ho mandata in culo (le ho proprio detto fuck off) senza passare dal via.
> Non credo nessuno possa permettersi di giudicare, chi lo fa e' lui/lei in errore.


Hai fatto bene a mandarla a cagare, troppo bene!!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Ero lì e ho fatto quel che potevo, sia sul piano pratico che affettivo. O almeno credo di aver fatto quel che potevo. Cmq ho moltissimi difetti e posso essere considerato un marito tutt'altro che perfetto, ma ti assicuro che come padre, mi si perdoni la presunzione, e sin dal concepimento, mi sono sempre dato molto d fare, con gioia, con amore e con la massima onestà. E tutte le nostre decisioni sono assunte di comune accordo nell'interesse primario el benessere fisico, spirituale e mentale dei nostri figlioli. Ci riusciamo? E chi può dirlo. Di sicuro ci proviamo. Ciò detto, nella gestione del quotidiano la percentuale di apporto di mia moglie è pari al 95%, il mio al 5%. Nel week sono tutto loro.


 
la mia provocazione nasce dal fatto che già prima avevi fatto un osservazione molto "asettica" sull'esperienza di tua moglie.


----------



## Minerva (20 Maggio 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Mie regole auree:
> - non portarli in giro d'inverno a prendere smog (oltretutto abito al nord, e loro sono nati in gennaio, entrambi! Fino a maggio non sono usciti di casa, si puo' dire. Pero' li portavo, fin da marzo, al mare per lunghi week - end)
> - NON DARGLI DA MANGIARE dopo le 8 di sera, niente latti e lattini! (poi disturbano lo stomaco, e spesso creano problemi nel sonno)
> - tendenzialmente NON TENERLI IN BRACCIO (con il primo pero' è stata piu' dura perché è stato viziatissimo dai nonni, con la seconda volere o volare, era con me e io non la prendevo in braccio continuamente, quindi si è abituata subito a stare nella seggiola a terra, e poi a gattonare)
> ...


zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzchimi ha sedato??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




molto interessante ma chi te lo ha chiesto 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 il manuale dell'insostenibile mammina ?


----------



## brugola (20 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzchimi ha sedato???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io no


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzchimi ha sedato???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Brugola ha detto:


> io no


 
che acidelle!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=601Z_K-GEGo


----------



## Verena67 (20 Maggio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzchimi ha sedato???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



KATTIVA! Mi andava di parlare delle mie esperienze di madre, non si puo'?!


----------

